# A Porcupine Named Stinkers (videos)



## MA-Caver (Jul 20, 2010)

This porcupine was raised from a kit to an adult. Problem is now it thinks it's a puppy and not a potentially dangerous rodent when cornered. 
While very cute, it's a reason why wild animals should NOT be made into pets. Now this ball of ... quills has to live out the rest of it's life in a sanctuary and it won't know what it's normal day to day life is SUPPOSED to be like. 

Still cute as it acts like a puppy wanting attention. 

[yt]C8ZQTG-p4ts&[/yt]

part 2

[yt]U5I5H7EeC8k&[/yt]


----------

